# Vauxhall Corsa C - Waterless



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

The other half's car was getting rather dirty after not being cleaned for 2 months now! So Saturday i decided to get up and get cracking with it.
Car: Corsa C 
Last cleaned: 2 months ago
Job: Full interior valet + Waterless exterior wash n wax.
Time taken: 4 Hours

To Start with : A dirty car!

































50/50 Dirty/clean


















Results 









Reflections - Car was still under canopy

















































































It was raining so straight away beeding can be seen.:wave:









And interior : which took bulk of the time!









Comments welcomed! Its my first posting on the forums!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice M8.
What waterless product is it you used???

I have been messing around with different ones over the last year and I am curious as to with brand of products you chose.
Gordon


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning work there mate :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks good! 

Did you wax it aswel or PermaClear a wash + wax product?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

It has a Built-in Wax. So its just 1 product for all exterior surfaces!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice work :thumb: I'm still not won over by waterless wash though, need more persuading.

BTW where did you get that canopy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

I seen it advertised on an advert in tarmag magazine. It was expensive but i wanted quality!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice work. :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I like the idea of waterless washing for when its P ing it down outside or snowing! but i dont like the BS they try and sell them with

"detergents and dirt and dust run off to the drains and can ultimately end up in the water course, proving harmful to plant and aquatic life."

Good results btw!


----------



## srobrien (Feb 17, 2009)

I've never seen waterless cleaning in action the results do look good. The only thing that concerns me is are you not just wetting a panel then dragging grit around on the paint with a cloth? I can't seem to fathom how a few sprays can get rid of the surface contaminants. 

R


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work, i like it


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

The results are amazing, its a product you need to physicaly see working!
When you spray the product, it lifts the dirt of the panel of the car, so when you lightly go over the car, it almosts blows the dirt of as if its dust!

I actualy tackled the front bonet of my neighbours Jeep which hadnt been washed for more than 2 years! This took 2 minutes to do : very little effort!










Immediately you can see the beeding ( as it was raining )


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Impressive stuff dude

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the comments so far!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## simon_23 (Oct 9, 2009)

What a way to scratch your paint :O


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

nice job 

i see your gf is on ccuk forum im on there too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

pee said:


> nice job
> 
> i see your gf is on ccuk forum im on there too.


Yeah Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

simon_23 said:


> What a way to scratch your paint :O


No scratches if you use the product in the correct way! :wave:


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought that would be a ccuk members car! Is she a member or did she buy it off a member? good job btw


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

pee said:


> nice job
> 
> i see your gf is on ccuk forum im on there too.


so am I whats ur username? Im SRI_Jamie


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok how on earth does this stuff work, surely it must scratch the surface.

Can you PM me the stuff used mate. As i live in a Flat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

seanyshorty said:


> Ok how on earth does this stuff work, surely it must scratch the surface.
> 
> Can you PM me the stuff used mate. As i live in a Flat.


Sent you a P.M buddy.

:thumb:

And i live in a flat too so this Waterless solution saves the day!

The special ingredients in the product lubricate and encapsulate the dirt particles on the car which allows them to be lifted away safely without any damage to the paintwork or other surfaces on the car. When polished off a superb finish is acheived and a protective coat remains to help keep the car looking cleaner for much longer.

Its simple...


----------



## Mr_X (Jun 12, 2009)

Name of the product please?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Optimum ONR does exactly the same thing. Wash dirty car and no swirls, what more can you ask for??????

Car looks good though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

And i worked out, this wash actualy cost me @ £1.43 to wash and wax the whole car, as for a £9.99 bottle i would be able to wash that car again for 7 times.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

looks good mate... cant knock a product until you have tried it to be honest, everyone knocked ONR and thats a woinderful product!!

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

big ben said:


> looks good mate... cant knock a product until you have tried it to be honest, everyone knocked ONR and thats a woinderful product!!
> 
> :thumb:


100% AGREED :speechles


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

looks good... love the first rear shot showing 50/50... the waterless wash has removed the numbers on the plate!! brilliant!

can't believe that has 2 months worth of dirt tho, mine looks that bad after a couple of days... i guess working for a steel company would do that tho lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

It was rather dirty, and it was raining so perhaps the dirt didnt show up as good.
Will be waterless washing a MG TF LE500 later today or tomorrow so will post better pictures up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

TurbochargedJJ said:


> looks good... love the first rear shot showing 50/50... the waterless wash has removed the numbers on the plate!! brilliant!


lol Yeah its that good. Just blanked out the number plate for the usual reasons.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great job! 
I've tried quite a few waterless washes and they really don't seem to scratch if you use them right.
They work by wrapping the dirt in the chemical and at the same time lifting it off the surface. I reviewed a few on my website here:
http://carproductstested.com/category/exterior-product-reviews/waterless/


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Agreed they do a brilliant job.
And nice site!


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

It looks clean anyway but I wont be doing that to my own car.
I like to clean under my arches and clean my alloys all the way to the back. 

I live in a flat as well but I am lucky enough to have my folks house just 5 mins away with a double garage and large driveway


----------



## srobrien (Feb 17, 2009)

It would be interesting to see some independent research on this stuff, using it on a swirl free car for a month and see'ing if any marring occurs. It a product im quite interested in but would have to see conclusive results before touching it.


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

Seems to work quite well, any chance of a better write up and some more info on the product you used (at least the name), or perhaps a picture of the bottle/label so we can look it up as well?


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

How many towels did you use on the posted car? And how long did it take?

I've used Optimum's No Rinse but this looks very different.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

katana said:


> seems to work quite well, any chance of a better write up and some more info on the product you used (at least the name), or perhaps a picture of the bottle/label so we can look it up as well?


edited


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

justin30513 said:


> How many towels did you use on the posted car? And how long did it take?
> 
> I've used Optimum's No Rinse but this looks very different.


2 towels in total.

1 to clean, the other to buff.

It took a solid 10-15 minutes.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

Ben_ZS said:


> Nice work :thumb: I'm still not won over by waterless wash though, need more persuading.
> 
> BTW where did you get that canopy?


i bought a canopy from argos £100 great tool for the rain like


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

does it not scratch it or that ? when ur wiping it off ??


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> does it not scratch it or that ? when ur wiping it off ??


Nope! Not at all, if used correctly!

The special ingredients in the product lubricate and encapsulate the dirt particles on the car which allows them to be lifted away safely without any damage to the paintwork or other surfaces on the car. When polished off a superb finish is acheived and a protective coat remains to help keep the car looking cleaner for much longer. :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im sure when there is the next Glasgow meet, you could come along and demonstrate to others the benefits.....It seems very interesting and obviously i have spoken to you already about it....but its more interesting to see this put into practice. Could be very good for the guys who do the car shows etc...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

yip no probs. Am in the process of finding a venue for an event/meet anyways


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I think we need a proper test over a set period to see if it does what it says on the tin


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

REFLECTS said:


> I think we need a proper test over a set period to see if it does what it says on the tin


Trying to arrange this!


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd be interesting knowing what this stuff is and the testing. I to have a flat, but have the full kit. Once every 6 weeks or so I borrow the neighbours driveway, hose and power and do it the old fashioned way. Deal is I do her Z3 as well!!!......

Results look good though, if it holds its promise, it could be a godsend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

We are hoping to get some testing done on the front bonet and rear spoiler/boot area.
Just waiting on a car to be confirmed.

And it holds its promise, it does truely work! I wouldnt of touched a lamborghini with it if it didnt!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

thewash said:


> Nope! Not at all, if used correctly!
> 
> The special ingredients in the product lubricate and encapsulate the dirt particles on the car which allows them to be lifted away safely without any damage to the paintwork or other surfaces on the car.


Now where have I heard that before ? :lol:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I am sceptical but i won't knock something until i try it so i will try it and then comment - Good or bad :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I think you will find that members on this forum. Have read all the marketing hype and bumf associated with products. What they deliver and fantastic results you the user will expect to see.

We are a suspicious lot and are under no illusions what products can and will deliver. We deal in hard facts and picture speak a thousand words. I am not saying this product does not work. But simply stating what the manufactures spouts is not going to be believed or recognised by the majority on the site.

You continual state encapsulation. Do you understand the true meaning of this term. How it works?? and what is the added ingredient to make it work.??

Encapsulation is a handy addition this is true. But it does not create a armour plating between you the user and the cars surface. The use of any waterless product relies mainly on the user not the product. Technically any product that can break the bond between the grime and surface of your car can safely wash a car. The keys is in the technique used and with drawning this safely from the surface without marring the finish.

The use of 2 MF to do a whole car again. In my eyes is farcical. I use on average between 1 and 2 MF per panel to safely wash my car, with waterless wash sprays. The whole car is washed in 120 to 150mls of product. And I do not mean a small car here. Which shall remain nameless for now. But lets say product X.

If you are going to market this product. Collect all the info you can on it. Do the ground work and collect the information. That will aid members decide if the product suits there wash technique and route, and also help your customer base.

Examples. Car corrected on the 25/02/09 and independently verified.
Dirty bonnet.


















Clean Bonnet.


















Passenger Door and main test panel. 



















Clean door. 









After using product X for over 6 months, which consisted of the last few months of the winter. It was then independently verified once more. I have decided to run the test for a few more months.




















I would be interested in your technique as to how the product was applied and removed, and also the claims you have made with regards the zero marring. Ingredients would also be a nice addition to back up the claims.
Any information you have will also benefit members also.

This is not having a go at the product or you. I am just looking for facts that I can relate to my findings. You are making very brave statements regarding these products and accentually putting your business ethics as well as other members car at risk. By simply reiterating the manufacturers claims. Please take this as advice and look forward to the information you have.
Gordon.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Good turnaround there, I'd be interested in that product to test it.

Nice post Gordon, and hello there. How the devil are you, been missin yer banter!


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice Post Caledonia, i will await repsonse and photos before i decide to try this product.


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

It it something that will be in the US? Or already is..........?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking forward to trialing this product x.


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

This auction is for 1x500ml spray bottle
Waterless Car
Wash & Wax System


This wonderful product is specifically formulated to wash,
wax and protect the car without using any water at all.


The special ingredients within the product lubricate and
encapsulate the dirt particles and then lift them safely away
without scratching or damaging the paintwork and at the same
time leaves a durable, invisible PermaClear protective coating.
The coating will help to ensure that paintwork on the car
remains looking newer and cleaner for much longer.


Just spray the product on to the dirty surface of the vehicle
and spread it using a good micro fibre cloth to cover a section
of the vehicle at a time. Allow to dry for a moment and then
just polish off to leave a beautiful finish.

PermaClear Pro'DRY'Clean will change the way we
clean our cars for good.

You should be able to get 4 car washes per 500ml bottle.

seems youve just copied and pasted most of what you keep saying from the ebay ad although you claim to be able to wash upto 7 cars with it i guess people dont have to guess what the product is now:thumb:


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

robsonavant said:


> PermaClear Pro 'DRY' Clean


Thanks for that, found the companies website and the bottle is identical to the one on the OP, PermaClear Pro 'DRY' Clean - Waterless Car Wash & Wax system


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Now where have I heard that before ? :lol:


This wasn`t a sceptical remark it was a tongue in cheek comment about the similar descriptive terms of this particular waterless wash to that of others in particular the Ideal Worlds `Showroom Shine` which is still considered practically `black magic` by some disbelievers.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I will stick with ONR I think


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I wonder how much of the product and how many cloths we would need if we were to clean the car properly, i.e under the arches, to the back of the wheels, down the door checks.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have read so many good reviews regarding these water wash products but I still cant bring myself to do it considering the years I spent trying to keep my car swirl free so I dont know if I can take that chance


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

In reply to some of the points raised :

There are several key elements to a formulation like this product we use: extremely good wetting of the surface to make the liquid spread and lift dirt. In the main this is down to the surfactant choice and the silicone that is it added. Silicones used in these formulae are super wetters and the description of encapsulation is relevent in my opinion. The silicones allow the lift and slip required to not scratch, in effect, surrounding the soil allowing removal with a cloth. Finally, a solvent is required to allow road grease and organic debris to be removed.


----------

